# What coffee to start with?



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm new here and have a long way to go. I live in Birmingham, and I'm a doctor- quite a surprise eh!

My coffee journey so far has been limited to a Gaggia Classic and pre-ground beans, but I'm hoping that with your advice I can do better!

Firstly I need a grinder, budget around the £200 mark. Trouble isthat I'm restricted to a height of 45cm by kitchen units, which seems to cut down on my options a lot. I quite like the aesthetic of the Gaggia- mine is an old polished stainless steel one. I appreciate that function must overcome style but I've also got a wife to please, or at least not irritate too much! Other kitchen appliances are in gloss black so that would do too. Any ideas here?

Once I've got the grinder in what do I use it on? Thus far I seem to have settled on pre-ground Lavazza Rossa as my standard, but I'm hoping you can come up with something better.

Waiting for a flood of good suggestions, and offers of bargain grinders!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome. Another fellow brummy : )

A whole world of coffee awaits . There are MUCH better freshly roasted beans to be had than Lavazza!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite often, small roasters or specialist cafes will hold cupping events, where they invite you long and show you how to 'taste' various coffees. Fortunately, or not as the case maybe, all coffees have different tastes and characteristics!

Perhaps Midlands based members can come up with some local suggestions of where the OP can go for advice and experience the different goodies available.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey there and welcome. I'll leave it up to some of the others to suggest grinders. There's loads of bean suppliers on line that roast and send shortly afterwards. For espresso you want beans between a week and a month after roasting to get the best out of them. You'll notice a huge difference compared to pre ground. They can vary a bit in the style they roast in. What flavours do you like in coffee and what way do you drink it? There's a list of online roasters in the beans section.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I drink espresso most of the time when I'm at home, but use a cafatiere at breakfast with the wife, less getting up and down.

Flavours? I guess you're not talking syrups to add but native bean flavours. Not really sure how to describe what I like, and have probably never tasted the best anyway. When I've had my brother Nespresso pods I like the Grey and Green ones if that helps..not sure what they are called though.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

When you first get your grinder you'll probably want a big bag of the same bean so you can get the hang of getting it dialled in. Rave coffee would be a good place to start as their kg bags are good value. It takes time to get the hang of, be patient and ask lots of questions.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok,

Had a look at Rave and when the grinder arrives I'll go for a kilo of their Italian blend as I think the grey nespresso was called Roma. Does it really take a Kg to get used to a grinder? I'll be buzzing!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome Steve there is in the for sale forum a Eureka Mignon grinder that is only 6 moths old and in gloss black the seller wants £220 plus postage. This would seem to answer all your needs i.e. small and gloss black, also I believe it also comes with the balance of its 24 month warranty. They are also one of the more respected small grinders around here.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Charlie, I'll have a look


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can vouch for the Mignon. I have had 5 or 6 over the years. You will do a lot worse that that, in fact I would say for the money, you will not find anything more capable that fits under your bench!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why not visit some of the coffee shops in Brum. 6/8 Kafe; Saints; Yorks etc etc Ask them for espresso and they ask about the beans they use. Might aswell use the local resources!


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

Dr Steve: I'm the guy selling the Mignon at the moment - you're welcome to come and have a look (I'm not not terribly far from Birmingham - based in Loughborough) and see what you think!


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Jake,

I just sent you a PM


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I can vouch for the Mignon. I have had 5 or 6 over the years. You will do a lot worse that that, in fact I would say for the money, you will not find anything more capable that fits under your bench!


David shouldn't that read 5 or 6 over the last year lol I can't keep up with the rate you chop and change gear.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

5 or 6 in a year! Sounds like they have reliability issues!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Not at all Steve David changes his gear more often than most that's all and then realises he preferred what he just sold and buys another one so just a bit of a joke at his expense.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

what about the sage smart grinder?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I'll go with Charlie's advice about the Mignon. Jake is introducing us on Thursday. I'll let you how I get on.

The Mignon will meet my wife's decor criteria, and if it is as good as people say I'll be a happy punter too


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Just a thought, how about a bag of Lavazza Red, keep a little pre ground, use most of a new bag to dial in the new grinder then taste test them both one after the other, a shot of pre ground and a shot of the beans you've ground yourself just to see what you've spent your money achieving.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bazschmaz said:


> Just a thought, how about a bag of Lavazza Red, keep a little pre ground, use most of a new bag to dial in the new grinder then taste test them both one after the other, a shot of pre ground and a shot of the beans you've ground yourself just to see what you've spent your money achieving.


Apologies to contradict , If you want to see how a grinder can deliver a great taste then I wouldn't benchmark it using a bag of lavazza, these will more than likely be stale on opening and difficult to dial in for a good extraction . Get something fresh.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

True, OP already drinks Lavazza red pre ground so red beans would be the easiest way to compare. Though out of interest I've only just got a grinder. How would you bench mark something like that. It would be quite interesting to try.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

But it would give a bad, better, even better sort of comparison. However Jake has kindly agreed to give me some beans with the grinder so I'll start with them and go from worst to nearly best. Best will be when I've got the hang of the grinder and found beans which suit my taste


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bazschmaz said:


> True, OP already drinks Lavazza red pre ground so red beans would be the easiest way to compare. Though out of interest I've only just got a grinder. How would you bench mark something like that. It would be quite interesting to try.


Well it's all subjective , but supermarket beans are rarely fresh ( within a few days / weeks/months of roast ) as they have expiry dates on them not roast dates. You tend to find that these supermarket beans will give you gushers as they aren't fresh , which can lead to frustrations in trying to get the grind and dose correct for a good extraction , when all along it's the beans that's lacking . Can make people new to grinders think , bigger me why did I bother , it's no better than pre ground .


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Wow boots ... Experienced that today

only had enough sweet shop for 1 so Mrs L pushed the illy tin my way ....

you live and learn eh?

dry as a nuns nasty and pushed a who Americana thru !!

i am getting there dr Steve but it does take time as boots says above

you will chew thru some beans early doors until you get the grind right

boots - once you start using alchemy / rave etc beans did you find the k30 grinder lived a short band or does it vary considerably from bean to bean?

if you google rave & alchemy, maybe hasbean too and read up on a few beans they do guide you with regards to flavours - I'm finding it helpful as a newbie

The guys here will point you towards good online places too

beware though ... You'll soon have a dual boiler or lever once you walk the path of dark side roast :-D

then it'll be hmmm can I really spend £500+ on a grinder !!!!!!

i had a classic and have only just bought a 'better' machine (and having some niggles)

the difference is WOW

coffee flavour is one thing, but if you like milk based drinks the bigger machines out there will steam like 10 classics!

Steamed some milk at the weekend in the isomac ...

when people talk about rolling the milk, with the classic I was ??? Now I understand ...

If you have the chance pop and see one of the guys with a good setup on here, and or get to know a good local shop.

My local (20 miles away) has a guy who never gets tired of my questions ...

it's just a great community sourit

hope it works out for you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lighty pmed you so as not to block up thread with stuff


----------

